# Spraying barn paint



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

Anyone experienced with this?

I have a decent air compressor and a paint gun.

The paint I had brushed on is red oil-based apint from Menards. The instructions wee minimal and said "do not thin paint".

I don't have a large barn, just brushing takes too long.

Marty


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

plowjockey said:


> Anyone experienced with this?
> 
> I have a decent air compressor and a paint gun.
> 
> ...


This is where a electric painter comes in handy. You don't need to thin it and it will go a lot faster. You can get one for about $40 from any box store.


----------



## foxtrapper (Dec 23, 2003)

Spraying puts down a much thinner layer of paint, regardless of whether or not you thin the paint with water. As such, it chalks off faster and you find yourself repainting sooner. 

BTDT, not planning to do it again.

Was talking about this to a friend who pointed at his barn. He'd hired a crew to paint it by hand with brushes, specifying no spraying. Came home to find them spraying. Stopped them and they finished the job with brushes. Can you guess which end of the barn had failed paint and needed a repainting?


----------



## cfabe (Feb 27, 2005)

You're going to want to use an airless sprayer not an air compressor powered sprayer. You can rent them or buy for about $300.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

I agree, sprayed paint does not last nearly as long as brushed paint.

Spraying leaves a thinner film, and leaves the paint sitting on top.

A good brush will deliver more paint, and works it into the microfibers of the wood.

Any chance you can roll the paint onto the barn?

How big is the barn?

Clove


----------



## Beeman (Dec 29, 2002)

cfabe said:


> You're going to want to use an airless sprayer not an air compressor powered sprayer. You can rent them or buy for about $300.


 What he said!

house painting requires an airless spray paing set up. No difference in paint job, probably better on a rough surface. To spray with a compressor the paint needs to be thinned to flow thru a regular siphon spray gun, not how you would paint a barn.


----------



## Sundance (Oct 6, 2008)

Airless for sure!!

And wood penetration is greatly affected by the
conditions during spraying. If it is dry and warm
the job will indeed be poorer than a brush job.

But if you wait for a day with higher humidity, lower
temps, and little or no wind you'll get a decent job.
Provided you put down a good wet coat.

That said, I am hanging steel on mine......


----------



## titansrunfarm (Aug 14, 2005)

We just painted our barn with a Wagner Paint Crew sprayer, we did not have to dilute paint, we used 2 coats outdoor latex after putting on 2 coats KILZ primer first. It went quickly and easily and I don't think the quality is affected. Much, much easier than brushes/rollers and a lot less waisted paint, IMHO.


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

We went with the brush. Kids needed a workout anyway.

Thanks for the input

Marty


----------

